# Bugs and shrimp tank



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I assume it's because fish would eat those critters in most tanks.


----------



## PROLINKer (Sep 30, 2008)

Add some tiger barbs or better yet clown loaches for a while until they kill these bugs.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

you need to use the dog deworner treatment to kill all bugs!
its the only known safe killer for shrimp heres a link, theres more info here on it i think.do a search for planeria and youll find it.

heres the link to dog dewormer info

sorry there site is down, its on planetinverts ill post it later when its available


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I added some scarlet Badis to the tank and they seem to be taking care of my problem with them.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

PROLINKer said:


> Add some tiger barbs or better yet clown loaches for a while until they kill these bugs.


That's also asking for the eradication of shrimp...

Dewormers work, but I don't know if it works on ALL pests. These small pests don't do too much harm to your shrimp though, unless they're large hydras or planaria. So it's kind of something most of us shrimp keepers learn to deal with.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

i know the addition of some small fish like guppys and other little fishys will eat the worms and bad guys but they will eat smalllll shrimp juvis to. theres alot of talk about bugs in your shrimp tank here. alot of them wont hurt the shrimp there just ugly to see.
i often go to my tanks and stare for 5 minutes at the small buggers in my cherry tank. the shrimp are fine! no deaths, 5 pregos and tons of juvis! the bugs are just annoying is all! ive wanted to NUKE the tank more than once. but only shrimp safe nuke is the dewormer!
if anyone else has a cure for copeopods,worms,hydra in shrimp tanks that kills them and wont kill or eat shrimp i wanna hear it lol. and dont say over feeding or sucking them out
i only have little copeopods and little white worms. no planeria or hydra!

heres a link to planeria,hydra in shrimp tanks
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/73667-killing-planaria-hydra.html


----------



## PROLINKer (Sep 30, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> That's also asking for the eradication of shrimp...
> 
> Dewormers work, but I don't know if it works on ALL pests. These small pests don't do too much harm to your shrimp though, unless they're large hydras or planaria. So it's kind of something most of us shrimp keepers learn to deal with.


Oh GOD sorry about that, how stupid of me, I didn't notice that it's a shrimp tank. I should have read the subject.


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

Today when I siphoned the bugs out, I caught 2 large flatworms about the size of a grain of rice. I have goosebumps just thinking about them now. I think I might try that dog dewormer but it's a bit pricy for just a few tabs


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

It is indeed expensive. You don't even need all the tabs. Maybe just one, depending on how many tanks you want to treat and how many gals. I believe you split each tab into 10 portions (very tiny amount is all it takes!) and each portion is enough for 10G. 
Perhaps you can find someone in SnS who already bought these dewormers and has spare sitting around. 
It'll be a lot cheaper than buying the packet. I believe the smallest size packet can go for 13-15 dollars? Someone will have to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I have so many RCS in each tank, that my clown loach doesn't seem to eat too many. He really prefers snails first. I move my clown loach from tank to tank just to eat the snails in there. If you have really expensive shrimp then i wouldn't risk it. If you have shrimp, like RCS, which breed constantly, don't worry about it. 

I also have had guppies and danios when I had copepods (cyclops) and flatworms. The fish took a while but eventually the copepods and flatworms went away.


----------



## ramawo (Jun 12, 2008)

Try Prozipro, it might works for you !
I used a lot when I had goldfish.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I used to have "bugs" everywhere in my shrimp tank. After many failed attempts to kill them by smashing them on the glass or trying to catch them with tweezers I just gave up. Recently I have noticed that there ae none in the tank. I still feed the same (not much) and havent changed anything else. It might just be a step in the progression of a tank with shrimp, I am not certian. If there is no adverse effect by having them I would just wait it out and keep doing what your doing.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Oops!


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

Are you losing shrimp because of the "bugs" in your tank ? If not you might consider cohabitation, your shrimp probably benefit in some way due to their existence.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any room to siphon your gravel? If so, siphon every square centimeter of gravel you can - this'll remove as many bugs as possible.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

I now feed every other day and decreased the amount of food. I noticed a drop in the number of berried females and the amount of eggs they carry but it really reduced the number of "bugs" in the tank.

I didn't have any bugs until I took out the male endler and two micro rasboras. I caught the fish, yes, as tiny as they are picking off the shrimpettes after the lights were off!


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

The bugs dont really harm the shrimps, except for maybe a few hydras that has appeared over the last couple days. Sometimes I wanted to remove the shrimps and nuke the tank or put some fish in , but removing all the shrimps seem so much work because the tank is heavily planted:icon_redf


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Id just ride it out.


----------



## angel919 (Apr 26, 2006)

you can always make a shrimp trap =) 

ran across this while looking at vids on youtube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb_k2Wg9ayI

you can do 2-3 sessions to make sure you have 99% of your shrimp outta there


----------

